# Realtek HD Audio Stereo Mix Problem



## Neo_b (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello.

I have a problem concerning my Realtek HD Audio sound card (I am unsure if this is hardware related). I have tried to record sound from a film recently and checked the Stereo Mix box in recording options, so that the Stereo Mix sound would be recorded (I was using sndrec32), but nothing was, while microphone recording worked fine. Stereo Mix recording worked before, but I didn't record anything this way for a while, therefore I have completely no idea what might have caused that. Is there a way to fix that?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## REGNARTS_ (Dec 26, 2008)

I have the same issue my onboard Realtek HD audio. I'm able to record with mic but stereomix doesn't seem to want to work. I have updated and enabled all possible options, but when I switch from mic to stereomix, it won't record. I'm on windows 7 though. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## vb10000 (Dec 15, 2009)

Look at the last posting under "NO stereo mix AT ALL HEELP MEE". Download file and follow instructions.


----------



## Neo_b (Oct 9, 2009)

It didn't work, yet the problem of yours is completely different. Thanks for your effort though.


----------

